# (Not so nice) Nicknames for your ex



## KNIFE IN THE HEART (Oct 20, 2011)

Any one have any good names that you call your ex when he or she is pissing you off?

My ex is in my phone under RB AH. Rat Bas!?rd A$$hole. 

Any other good ones?


----------



## GotLifeBack (Sep 12, 2013)

KNIFE IN THE HEART said:


> Any one have any good names that you call your ex when he or she is pissing you off?
> 
> My ex is in my phone under RB AH. Rat Bas!?rd A$$hole.
> 
> Any other good ones?


Mine isn't in my phone, but if she were.... she'd be under "Heartless B*tch"


----------



## LaQueso (Dec 30, 2012)

The first two days after DDay, I called him The A hole. Then I pulled myself together for my kids. Since my oldest is very nosy and goes through my phone I settled on "Princess".It used to be a term of endearment, because he had to have his beauty rest and certain other things just so. It was listed as a grievance in his response to my divorce papers! Lol!
So I changed his name to "Tad". As in tadpole, not even a frog because he is so immature and a "tad" annoying, a "tad" stupid.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 4understanding (Oct 23, 2011)

My ex is ssa, or ****ty skank ass.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

I don't have a regular nickname for my STBXH, but I did refer to him as Mr. Life-of-the-party-never-knows-when-to-stop.

Maybe I will call him Mr. LMFAO because I LMFAO at the fact that I ever thought this man was worth my time and devotion.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Skid mark.....his underwear always had a poop stain.

He hates it.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

wiigirl said:


> Skid mark.....his underwear always had a poop stain.
> 
> He hates it.


:rofl:

OMG, that is too funny! I think that name could apply to my STBXH, too. How does he know that's what you call him?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Passenger side airbag.
Ice chest.
Dead end.


----------



## somethingnewmaybe (May 12, 2013)

I honestly never had a bad thing to say about my ex...until I started to piece together how much transference she had gotten away with and all the blame shifting and denial that accompanied it... then the names came out.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

No not really. His actions speak for themselves. Don't need to name call. I guess it's just not my thing.


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

S.O.B.


----------



## KNIFE IN THE HEART (Oct 20, 2011)

Got a good laugh out of these!


----------



## lucy mulholland (May 18, 2010)

Why does a simple, '*******' seem to always hit the nail on the head? He is immature, a coward (this was what I called him when he gave me the silent treatment for two days before leaving...he apparently thought it was a challenge to leave, whereas I - of course - was calling him to step up to the responsibilities and issues in our lives together), a very very pathetic, weak loser and a deluded passive aggressive pot head. Those are the nicer ones. I'm feeling nicer tonight.


----------



## lucy mulholland (May 18, 2010)

that was a$$hole, btw.


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

I've picked up dooshcanoo from here but his theme song is 'dancing queen' 


It just works...


----------



## Northern Monkey (May 2, 2013)

I've become partial to my Stbx TAM made name.. happiernot. largely as she isnspired it all by herself by coming here calling herself "happiernow" for no reason other than to try and discredit me to my support network here.

I thank Conrad et al for the repeated use of this name in random threads that had nothing to do with me or her for the constant amusement!


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

My not-soon-enough-ex is triple D "Despicable-Deadbeat-
Dad"


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Northern Monkey said:


> I've become partial to my Stbx TAM made name.. happiernot. largely as she isnspired it all by herself by coming here calling herself "happiernow" for no reason other than to try and discredit me to my support network here.
> 
> I thank Conrad et al for the repeated use of this name in random threads that had nothing to do with me or her for the constant amusement!


She's a vicious hater.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

Along these lines...I was in Lowe's a while back, and a guy's phone went off as he passed me. Ringtone was the theme from the Exorcist. He saw my head turn, smiled and said, "Ex-wife."


----------



## HappyKaty (Nov 20, 2012)

I used to call my ex 'Butt Pirate', to his face (no, I don't wonder why we divorced). But, anymore, I just call him 'hon' or 'dear', like I do every other man. That irritates him more.


----------



## Dedicated2Her (Nov 13, 2010)

Speaking of ringtones.....the ringtone for my ex is circus music. Her nickname- freakshow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

I think Voldemort would be a great nickname for an Ex. I think I might use it for my STBXH.


----------



## philglossop (Apr 22, 2013)

XH is known as T**t Stonehouse.

But prefer the nickname for the young lad he left me for as given by my mates.

Princess Toxic.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Mutual friends of ours with whom he does not speak to call him "He who must not be named." I'm actually thinking about putting that as his name in my phone.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I've upgraded my XW's nickname to "Skank!"*


----------



## littlejaz (Oct 17, 2013)

I don't call him this to his face but after he left I needed to change passwords on everything to something he wouldn't think of so I came up with lc13sob - lying, cheating, 13 is unlucky, sob is self explanatory.

One of my friends told me that I shouldn't keep using it for too long as it was bringing negativity into my life, so I have since stopped using it on most things.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

thunderstruck said:


> Along these lines...I was in Lowe's a while back, and a guy's phone went off as he passed me. Ringtone was the theme from the Exorcist. He saw my head turn, smiled and said, "Ex-wife."


*Same thing here with my bi-polar first XW. I found a ringtone with maniacal screaming on it and used it for her!

Well, I had a pregame conference with a head football coach just prior to a game that I was working and it went off in his office, which I ignored. When I explained to him the situation, he about died laughing. 

Trouble was that throughout the game that night, everytime that I came to the sideline, he started laughing saying that "you've got bigger problems than anyone else here!"
*


----------



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

Douche Bag


----------



## Gonnabealright (Oct 24, 2013)

Sneaky *****


----------



## Gonnabealright (Oct 24, 2013)

Since my STBXW didnt have a spine I prefer sneaky Bi etch


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Blonde

'nuff said


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

He's in my phone now as Voldemort.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

SepticChange said:


> He's in my phone now as Voldemort.


Ha ha, me too!


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

I call my ex CT which is short for Crazy Town. 

This was given to her by my attorney. 

Not only do I use it here on TAM but also in all my correspondence with my attorney. All emails, phone calls, in person communications refer to her as CT. 

Even our decree rough draft referred to her as CT.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

The ex is:

"Mighty Mouse" (bc he's short and moves fast)


----------



## GotLifeBack (Sep 12, 2013)

I need to change my STBXW's name in my phone. Currently it's just her actual name.

I shall think. Only idea I've had so far is "Hollow" because it would fit in with my avatar, and "Hollows" are heartless.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I'm just so thrilled that my skanky XW no longer sports my last name, that I absolutely don't know what to do!*


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> *I'm just so thrilled that my skanky XW no longer sports my last name, that I absolutely don't know what to do!*


Well, I CAN'T WAIT to ditch my STBXH's last name myself. I am looking forward to taking back my maiden name - I feel like it's a very big part of reclaiming myself, and all the little pieces of me that he stomped on and broke.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Boottothehead (Sep 3, 2013)

My husband's ex is the sea hag. Mine is the cheater.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Yo-ho. Simple but effective.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

FeministInPink said:


> Well, I CAN'T WAIT to ditch my STBXH's last name myself. I am looking forward to taking back my maiden name - I feel like it's a very big part of reclaiming myself, and all the little pieces of me that he stomped on and broke.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well I kept my hillbilly ex's name because I had young kids with the same name, but when I remarried I was thrilled to change it. I think if I hadn't remarried I would've gone back to my maiden name.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

lifeistooshort said:


> Well I kept my hillbilly ex's name because I had young kids with the same name, but when I remarried I was thrilled to change it. I think if I hadn't remarried I would've gone back to my maiden name.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No kids, so no problem there. Luckily. So once this is over, I will never have to deal with him again (except maybe in 5 yrs to get him to do a quitclaim on the timeshare, after I pay it off - but I might not bother with that). I feel fortunate for that. I just wish he would take his ass and get out of the DC metro area, or at least change jobs, so I don't have the chance of running into him (we use the same Metro - aka subway - stop in the evenings).


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*XW #1 - "The Screamer"
XW #2 - "The Skank"*


----------



## Forever Changed (Sep 18, 2012)

I just refer to her as You Know Who.

But, in my phone, and on Skype she is just '0'.

Because she means zero to me now.


----------



## gulfwarvet (Jan 7, 2013)

I call my ex wife "precious".


----------



## philglossop (Apr 22, 2013)

He's on my phone as XH.

Right at the bottom of the pile........


----------



## Married27 (Jul 30, 2013)

Gorilla


----------



## Married27 (Jul 30, 2013)

wiigirl said:


> Skid mark.....his underwear always had a poop stain.
> 
> He hates it.


I am DYING ! LMFAO!!!!!!!


----------

